# Need help with cutting



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,

I need some help with my diet. Im 26 male, 5,7" 11Stone 4lb and about 15% body fat last time i checked. I want some help with my diet as i want to really tone and cut my physique for the summer.

I train 3 times a week, weights and cardio. Take Thermbol fat burner 3 times a day, multi vitamine in the morning and vit B. I also take fish oil.

My problem is meals, i want to try for 5, 6 meals a day but i need some ideas on what i should be eating to cut. If anyone could give me an idea of what to eat for each meal id be eternally greatful.

Sorry the post is a bit long guys and thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

LAC,

Welcome to the board, your post isnt long mate.

Drop your carbs, but not to much (if you do you will find you dont have enough energy to train hard and your body will then turn to Protein to fuel its self and you dont want this.

What are you eating at the moment? Are getting enough lean protein? and what about good quality carbs? Fat should remain low and come mainly from your fish oil and flaxseed oil (good fats).


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey bud,

Just follow a few basic rules

1) eat 5/6 meals a day

2) Have only protein and fat meals!!!! (NO CARBS), except PWO, and morning if you feel a little fatigued

3) PWO, protein (50grams) and simple carb (dextrose/maltodextrin)

4) Low intensity cardio in the morning before breakfast (45mins)

5) Maybe some High intensity cardio thrown in the evening

Read this

http://t-mag.com/html/body_83diet.html

If this interests you, read this

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/243tdawg2.html

Good luck, post with any questions


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Cheers guys for your replys im currently reading the above mentioned articles but im sure ill have a few more questions to ask. I hate count the calories etc and am basically looking for someone to say here is a diet, eat this and do cardio and the fat will burn.

Ill read the articles and let you know what im gonna do, then maybe you guys can give me some feed back. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome to musclechat board LAC 

high protein low carbs,no junk food

will give u the goals u want mate.

try to lose 2lb a week,this way most of what u lose will be fat.

anymore questions just ask


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok guys i read the articles that Musclehed mentioned and my brain just exploded. Its so complicated. I know you guys put a lot of research into your training but is there any chance of someone showing me like a 7 day eating plan. So i have a rough idea of what i should be eating and meal sizes. I might also have an idea of how much you can cheat on cheat days then.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Base your meals on simple principles, how strict you want to be with your diet etc. I dont believe in cheat meals, the best time to eat any shitty stuff if you have too is right after training and less of it will be stored as fat that normal.

Eat good complex carbs and not too many, avoid potatoes and bread and try wholewheat pasta and rice in moderation and porridge oats are ok in the morning.

Plenty of protein its the building blocks, meats, fish, simple protein shakes.

Lots of water to raise your metabolism.

Try an ephedrine stack, these seem to work for most people. I think steve had some at one point.

Good luck bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello again guys,

Ive just spent ages putting this post together. Below are my two plans for my Cutting Diet. I will be eating PLAN A on Mon,Weds,Fri and B on Tues and Thurs. On Sat and Sundays i am going to eat healthy but might have a Sunday Roast etc. So how does this eating plan look is it any good??? It looks like far too much food for someone trying to loose weight, should i be eating as much as i do not but making my 3 meals a day smaller and into 5 ?. What dressing can i use on my Pasta and salads??

Ok guys tell me what you think, i appreciate your comments and remember this is my 1st attempt at a cutting diet so its probably not very good

PLAN A

7AM	Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol) Cardio 30 mins

7.30AM	Multi Vitamin

Vitamin B

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Bowl of Cheerios Cereal with skimmed milk

10.30AM	1 piece of fruit (Apple,Banana,Orange)

Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or Pasta

12.30PM	Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol)

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Tuna + 2 slices wholemeal brown bread

1 piece of fruit (Apple,Banana,Orange)

3.30PM	Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or Pasta

5.30PM	Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol)

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or

Pasta with salad or Veg

8PM	Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese

10PM	Bowl of Cheerios Cereal with skimmed milk

PLAN B

7.30AM Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol)

Multi Vitamin

Vitamin B

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Bowl of Cheerios Cereal with skimmed milk

10.30AM 1 piece of fruit (Apple,Banana,Orange)

 Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or Pasta

12.30PM Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol)

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Chicken + 2 slices wholemeal brown bread

1 piece of fruit (Apple,Banana,Orange)

3.30PM Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or Pasta

4.45PM Train(Weights)

5.30PM Post Workout Shake (Maximuscle MRP)

6PM Fat Burner (Maximuscle Thermobol)

Omega 3 Capsule 1000mg

Tuna or Chicken or Cottage Cheese with Brown rice or

Pasta with salad or Veg

8.30PM Martial Arts Training

10.30PM Bowl of Cheerios Cereal with skimmed milk


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks ok mate but i wouldnt have any carbs after the 5.30 meal, what are you putting on the tuna?

I would leave out the cheerios and replace them with either porridge or scrabbled eggs or something similar, if you have to have cereal try and have bran flakes.

For your fruit dont have anymore than one banana a day.

also roast dinners arent unhealthy particularily and are good for protein and veg so i say go for it, there also damn nice food


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Cheers Ian

Roast dinners are ace i love em, maybe i could have five of them a day lol.

I dont put anything on my tuna i have it dry, what can i put on my tuna or use as a salad dressing?

Im currently on the 3 meals a day normal person diet, im starting this 5 meals a day from monday. Should i be eating the same amount as i am now but just spread it over 5 meals or do i need to eat less?

Oh by the way are frozen vegetables any good i was gonna get them for easy of use, but do they still have the goodness in them and whats the best way to cook them?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Frozen veg is fine, best to boil them. the diet looks ok run it and see how it goes and adapt it as you like


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi my name is big J I am really trying to get my abs in shape i have a six pake but i would really like them to be ripped i dont know if it my diet or i am thinking it might just be water wight would could or should i do thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello guys. I have a few questions to ask you guys. Iam about 5'5 149lbs i know how to put on mass but not 100% sure how to get cut . I have been watching my soudim and i run three days a week.Also i have been sitting in the steam room at the gym trying to get ride of my water weight.But i have just a little more to go . what should i do


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

hello big j

welcome to the board 

whats your current diet like?

do u monitor your calories?

if your having to many carbs this could be the problem


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi my current diet is high protein diet i do eat carb but they are good ones like veges and hole wheat breads and i eat soy protein cearl in the morning most of my carb's i consum in the morning i do whatch my calaries but not like i should that might be my problem. I really whant to know how to get cut.


----------

